

Why it is not possible to regulate robots - wrongc0ntinent
http://www.theguardian.com/technology/blog/2014/apr/02/why-it-is-not-possible-to-regulate-robots

======
Qworg
This is an interesting article, but it doesn't actually prove its thesis.

The idea that robots are unregulated is untrue. In many industries, they're
already regulated. I think it boils down to a great quote from one of the guys
at 3DR (paraphrased): "It's a robot until it works perfectly every time, and
then it's a tractor or a washing machine or an oven."

All of these things are regulated. General purpose robotics is as far away as
general purpose AI; these have more in common and share a regulatory regime
(which is to say, none at all).

